# Installed Aftermarket Radio, Now Airbag Light Flashes



## shane2943 (Jul 28, 2012)

So I just got done installing an aftermarket deck in my 2011 Altima and now the red airbag light is flashing. I used a wire harness and DID NOT hack the factory harness at all. I also had to run a remote wire, power wire (8ga) and signal wire to the trunk of the car to an amp. All 3 were run under the driver's side trim. I checked the seat belt solenoid to make sure I didn't nick it or damage the wires and I can't find any damage or loose connection.

I also double checked that I reconnected the passenger airbag light on the dash securely. It is.

Any ideas? Did the factory radio have something to do with the airbag?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Is there a light for the passenger air bag on the center stack console on your Altima that you may have unplugged? If so, you'll need to get the set code erased by a scantool capable of accessing the restraint system. I used to see that happen on older Frontiers, but I'm not sure if you have the light there on the Altima.


----------



## shane2943 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes, there is. I did doublecheck to make sure I reconnected it well. I can check it again though.

I'm guessing that light is supposed to be on when there is not passenger riding right? 

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you disconnected it with the battery connected, it will set a code. If you don't have a manual turn-off for the passenger air bags, then it's likely you have weight sensitive seats. If that's the case, it will turn the light on to indicate the passenger airbag is disabled depending on the weight sitting on the seat. Your owner's manual will give you more specific information if you want it.


----------



## shane2943 (Jul 28, 2012)

I disconnected the neg battery terminal first before doing anything else.

I also read the owner's manual and it provided a little bit of help as to what to check, but not otherwise. I will reseat the cablr connected to that light and see what happens. The only other thing I might have messed with is the driver's side front seatbelt restraint solenoid as I was running the cable behind the trim next to it. But it doesn't look like I knocked anything loose there and the wires seem fine. Unless there's something behind the trim piece under the steering wheel I might have knocked but I didn't see anything there either.

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## shane2943 (Jul 28, 2012)

Update: I reseated the connector on the Passenger airbag light below the center vents and then started the car. I can confirm that light does work. However, the red airbag light in the cluster is still flashing.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll need to get a scantool capable of accessing Nissan's restraint system.


----------



## shane2943 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Without knowing exactly what component I bumped wrong (or coincidentally decided to fault), I'm just guessing. The car is due for it's 60k soon so I'll have the shop scan it while it's in there.

Thanks for the suggestions and replies, man.


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

Common mistake when an aftermarket stereo is installed, you likely cycled the key while the passenger airbag indicator light was disconnected. This will set a DTC in the SRS system. You have to options, get a scan tool and erase it yourself, have a dealership do it. I know our dealership does not charge if we hook a scan tool up and pull history SRS codes. We clear them and send the customer on their way. If it's a current code you may have damaged something by accident during install. 

You could disconnect both battery cables, hold them together for 60seconds. Hook them back up positive then negative. That should clear the light if it's only a history code.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

But if he disconnects the battery to turn off the light, he may also end up erasing the learned Idle Air Volume and steering position sensor for the VDC, so he might still have to go back to the dealer or a shop that has a capable scantool.


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

Less likely but possible. If he leaves them disconnected for a long period he would more likely create a hard reset in the system causing the need for the relearn. The short DC will clear the codes but the ECM backup will prevent the loss of the IAVL, and SAS. I've had systems unhooked for 6-8hrs without having issues in these systems nor prompt a ECM backup circuit DTC.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's good to know. I know when I replaced a battery in an 08 Pathy I had to do an IAV relearn even though the battery was only disconnected a few minutes. Not a big deal since I have access to a scan tool that can do this. One thing I've learned is that whenever I do disconnect the battery, I should make sure the steering is centered; it seems to prevent the steering position sensor code from setting after I reconnect the battery.


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> That's good to know. I know when I replaced a battery in an 08 Pathy I had to do an IAV relearn even though the battery was only disconnected a few minutes. Not a big deal since I have access to a scan tool that can do this. One thing I've learned is that whenever I do disconnect the battery, I should make sure the steering is centered; it seems to prevent the steering position sensor code from setting after I reconnect the battery.


Most service TSB's tell you to disconnect the battery but dont require a IAVL, now it does say in the manual to make sure the steering wheel is in neutral position to avoid the SAS kicking a code and disabling the VDC. If you ever need any exerts from the manual let me know.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks, but my friend has a shop with a subscription to ALLDATA and I got access to a download of the service manual to my Pathy @ thenissanpath.com. I was once a Nissan Master Tech but left them in 2003. I do my best to keep up on things but as you know they're constantly changing!


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> Thanks, but my friend has a shop with a subscription to ALLDATA and I got access to a download of the service manual to my Pathy @ thenissanpath.com. I was once a Nissan Master Tech but left them in 2003. I do my best to keep up on things but as you know they're constantly changing!


Isnt that the truth, I'm working through my master program right now. It's impossible to find ECCS class other than Ontario. I have 2013 Altima new model tomorrow and wednesday. Funny thing is I've already had to work on these things so much including putting a trans in one that I'm pretty sure the class will be pointless. 

Do you still have your secondary trans cooler hooked up?


----------

